# Dell Inspiron 1420 Blank Screen



## lost42 (Jul 10, 2008)

Problem: Dell Inspiron 1420 Blank Screen

-Expired Warranty

-Turn on laptop, blank screen, backlight still works.

-Hard-drive light blinks a bit but its hard to tell if the OS is actually loading. I can't hear any start-up noises but I don't know if the laptop is muted or not.

-Only tried removing battery, hard reset, didn't work. 

Please help me. If you need more info, just ask! Thanks!


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Hello,

Try connecting the laptop to external monitor and toggle display.


----------



## lost42 (Jul 10, 2008)

Could you explain the steps? I've tried to do it before when the laptop screen was working and still didn't know how....I feel like i'll be lost with no laptop screen!


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

To toggle the video i believe the key combination is Fn + F8

Once the external is connected toggle the video to see if you get video on 

the external monitor/lcd


----------



## lost42 (Jul 10, 2008)

Thanks..I hooked the laptop up to my desktops monitor and found out that the laptop is indeed booting up/working regularly. 

However, the external display had tiny green lines all over it. I could still see and navigate, but it was messed up. 

Now what? What does that mean for my laptop's display?


----------



## Madcatz (Apr 15, 2008)

does the display work fine (no green lines) when connected to another computer?


----------



## lost42 (Jul 10, 2008)

yep, I'm using the display right now and it looks just fine. It's only when I hook it up to my laptop that I see the lines and discoloring.


----------



## Madcatz (Apr 15, 2008)

ok, lines on the external display, but nothing on the lcd panel...may be two different problems, but most likely they are the same.

first thing to check is does your laptop have a seperate pc board for the external display or is it soldered onto the motherboard. If its soldered on, then you need to find out if it has its own vga board or if its all integrated into the motherboard (most likely integrated, but some arn't) If its integrated, you need a new motherboard. If its not, then a new vga board.


----------



## lost42 (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm working on figuring out if the vga is separate from the motherboard or not (i have a feeling it's connected). 

But, if you wouldn't mind...could you tell me what I should do if:

A) VGA IS connected to motherboard

or 

B) VGA is separate

where should I go to get these replaced?


----------



## Madcatz (Apr 15, 2008)

A.) Replace the motherboard.
B.) Replace the VGA board.

You can go to dells website (you will need the service tag number), or contact dell, have them give you the part numbers and how much they are to buy from them. You can probably get the motherboard part number from s sticker on the motherboard also, usually under the memory sticks.

Once you have the part number, look at ebay and blueraven.com. My work orders from blueraven and they have one of the better warranties for parts. Just be carefull buying from ebay, some people on there won't take a return or exchange even.


----------



## mastadonDarnell (Sep 12, 2010)

I am having a similar problem, however when I do hook up a external display it receives the picture fine. Is this problem the LCD on my notebook? Inverter? thank you.


----------

